# Need a cool trick to learn!



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

My daughter taught her golden that when she opened the truck door and said "shotgun", he jumped in the passenger seat... pretty cute..


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

I taught Mojo how to "roll over". Another Golden owner taught her dog "Rocket" to retreive her keys and to also play dead when she used her finger to "shoot" him.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

How about standing up on his hind legs and giving you a high five when you say" Go Patriots" :nchuck:  

Shane


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know how "cool" this is, 'cause its kinda 'old hat' but...
how about the doggie treat on the nose? You start by putting Rusty in a 'sit-stay' and you'll probably have to level the nose while placing a treat on the end... continue to say "staaay... staaay" so he gets the idea... slowly back away and after 10-20seconds give him the "OK!". Soon after a few days of this (several times a day) Rusty will be able to toss the treat slightly up and snap-it into his mouth without moving any other body part... this usually gets the "ooooh"s. Once he knows how the trick works and what to expect he will start to stare at the treat instead of you and the cross-eyed look it creates makes it into a very funny trick. It usually takes about a week or two to perfect, so you probably want to start on it now.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Great tricks everyone! Thanks for the input!!

-Shane, I was actually thinking of trying something like that! I thought maybe he could go up into a "begging" but stretch out his arms when I yell "It's good!" since Adam Vinitieri is one of my favorite guys!

-Monomor, I'm definitely going to try that one! I had a friend who's golden did that and it was pretty cool to see!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just today I started to teach Sidney to do a figure eight encircling my legs. We did 3 practice sessions today, where he follows a treat as I shift hands to wind the treat through and around my legs. He's pretty good at following the treat but still a very long way off from getting the "Big Picture"... maybe by the end of the week, I'll be able to give this behavior a name (command) so I can begin calling it up... but for the rest of the week, I'll still lead him with the treat. I'll let you know how this goes and if its something worth your while to try with Rusty.


----------



## Karbean (Jun 11, 2005)

*Cool Tricks*

Ok....call me lazy, but I opt'd to take advantage of their genes and taught them to bring in the newspaper first. Took all of about 2 sessions with a natural retriever. I realize that some Goldens just don't get the whole "retrieve" thing despite their DNA but if they do it's a great addition to their repitoire.....they seem to get a sense of accomplishment and when that white stuff (what ever you guys up north call that stuff) starts falling in November, "Ben, fetch the paper" is way easier than putting on your boots.  Cliff


----------



## Mara (Jun 24, 2005)

Jen-Jen would go get the newspaper for me She would stay right in the yard. With bisket on the nose you could also do it on the paws. Oh and hands signels for basic commands. Good Luck


----------

